# pronombres personales (od)(oi)



## ugottheflavour

Hola a todos/as:
Mi problema es que no consigo descifrar cuando usar el pronombre personal de acusativo(od) y cuando el de dativo(oi). POr ejemplo:

Er hilft mir  vs   Ich rufe sie

¿Por qué el primer pronombre personal está en dativo y el segundo en acusativo?¿no debieran ambos estar en dativo?¿no son ambos OI?
Perdón si la pregunta es algo estúpida pero no más estoy empezando con mis estudios de alemán (de forma autodidacta).
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sayah

Hola:

No siempre es tan fácil como "este verbo rige OI, por lo que pongo dativo". En algunas ocasiones, como "helfen", el propio verbo rige dativo, aunque en español nos suene extraño. 

Es algo que tienes que aprenderte al mismo tiempo que te estudias los verbos (lo que rigen). Por ejemplo, una norma muy general, es que la mayoría de los verbos que empiezan por be- rigen acusativo

Sayah


----------



## ugottheflavour

Gracias mil Sayah.

Entonces, cuando te refieres a que rige dativo, ¿qué quieres decir?¿que es un verbo intransitivo?.
Otra pregunta que se me ocurre sería, ¿cómo voy a saber lo que rige cada verbo?, estoy usando el diccionario de wordrefence y en los verbos no veo ninguna referencia a lo que rigen.
Gracias y de nuevo disculpas por mi ignorancia.


----------



## Estopa

ugottheflavour said:


> Gracias mil Sayah.
> 
> Entonces, cuando te refieres a que rige dativo, ¿qué quieres decir?¿que es un verbo intransitivo?.



La rección es inherente al verbo, y para no liarte no deberías buscarle una explicación o equivalencia gramatical en español. Es mejor aprenderlo tal cual cuando te aparece el verbo (Yo al menos lo he hecho siempre así y me va bastante bien).

helfen + dativo
begegnen + dativo
sehen + acusativo
hören + acusativo
grüßen + acusativo
bitten + acusativo

Como decía sayah, existen verbos que te anuncian la rección con el prefijo, como por ejemplo los que empiezan por "be" (excepto begegnen), que rigen acusativo. Normalmente la acción que marca el verbo se "transitiviza" con ese prefijo.


----------



## ugottheflavour

Muchísimas gracias.
Me queda más "claro" a pesar de la dificultad que entraña tener que saber con qué rige *cada* verbo.
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.
Roberto.


----------



## ANTÍA

ugottheflavour said:


> Muchísimas gracias.
> Me queda más "claro" a pesar de la dificultad que entraña tener que saber con qué rige *cada* verbo.
> Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.
> Roberto.


 
No vas a tener dificultad en saber qúe verbo rige dativo.
En cualquier gramática o en internet puedes mirar:"Verben mit Dativ"
y encontrarás una lista con esos verbos.

Luego solamente será en el momento de su utilización aplicar Dativ.


----------



## ugottheflavour

Muchas gracias Antia, seguiré tu instrucción.


----------

